# I hate my dogs right now!



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

We’re remodeling our kitchen and the contractor was loading in new cabinets so I locked Ivy and Earl in the backyard. Well those little creeps got into a pot of Peanut Oil that we fried a Turkey in a few months back. THEY STICK!!!! They have both barfed and they have both been bathed and they still stick like a bad sandwich shop!!! I can’t wait to see what come flying out their butts tomorrow!!! :hammer:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

LMAO! The joy of dogs


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> LMAO! The joy of dogs


Not Funny Holly!!!:roll::rofl:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Its funny to me cause I don't have to clean tomorrows mess! Or maybe tonight in the house  hehehehe


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> Its funny to me cause I don't have to clean tomorrows mess! Or maybe tonight in the house  hehehehe


NOW YOU'RE JUST BEING MEAN!!! I'll give you a crate update in the morning. I might just hose them and the crate off in the morning!!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

OMG!!! I bet next time you have to lock them up some place you check it out and make sure there is nothing they can get into.

Man oh man I am sooooo glad it isn't me.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> OMG!!! I bet next time you have to lock them up some place you check it out and make sure there is nothing they can get into.
> 
> Man oh man I am sooooo glad it isn't me.


Laugh at me all you want, but my dogs coats are going to look great for the next 10 years!!!! Hahahah!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Elvisfink said:


> Laugh at me all you want, but my dogs coats are going to look great for the next 10 years!!!! Hahahah!!!!


:goodpost: See look at the bright side! Enjoy the poopy side tomorrow


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

hehehe I know how you feel


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

What is that thing called that photographers use to keep light from reflecting on shiny objects? Well whatever it is you best invest in one.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh hey! I can share my photo here now! I've been waiting for this opportunity! Finally! Someone who can share my pain! Only,I had to get him from there,into the bathtub. :/









ps: I haven't apologized to you yet. Sorry for being such a noob in my post about MoMo.
I learned my lesson,and am going to be a more responsible owner from this point on.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LMAO thank you , you made me love my dogs a bit more although i have some horror storys like this from loki.... but its deff more funny when you dont have to be the one cleaning up LOL


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

You’re all MEAN!! Come on you know me I wouldn’t laugh at you if your dogs did this?!?!?! Wait, oh I totally deserve these comments! Crap!!!!!!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

You mean "crap" In the literal sense correct?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> You mean "crap" In the literal sense correct?


Unfortunately In my situation I mean it in all the senses! CRAP!!


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Lol I'm sorry... Def glad it's not me!!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

SARGEnNIKITA said:


> Lol I'm sorry... Def glad it's not me!!


Again, I hate you all!!!!:rofl: And I hate my dogs more!!!!!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

BP could have used your dogs to clean up all _their_ oil. They might have saved some time!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> Oh hey! I can share my photo here now! I've been waiting for this opportunity! Finally! Someone who can share my pain! Only,I had to get him from there,into the bathtub. :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but that is just nasty!I have never dealt with something that nasty!Ewwwww


Elvisfink said:


> Unfortunately In my situation I mean it in all the senses! CRAP!!


And I don't envy you at all:rofl:


aus_staffy said:


> BP could have used your dogs to clean up all _their_ oil. They might have saved some time!


HAHA!Definitely true!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> Oh hey! I can share my photo here now! I've been waiting for this opportunity! Finally! Someone who can share my pain! Only,I had to get him from there,into the bathtub. :/


Unfortunately scenes like this were a regular occurrence when Roxy was being crate trained. Almost every morning we'd find her happily sleeping in it. She was a VGP (Very Gross Puppy).


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow!Then I am so glad that when all mine were pups I took them out every 2 to 3 hours during the night.I never had to clean up anything like this!Thank God!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

all i can say is "Ha... ha" A week or two back a few of mine put away a few knuckle bones and it "clogged" them up, so I gave them mineral oil... I had three dogs leaking mineral oil from the bad end for 2 days! I guess this is where I can actually offer my expertise to you for a change... DON'T LET THEM OUT OF THEIR CRATES FOR A WHILE lmao


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

lolo!!! M sooo sorry lolol but bombs awwwaaaayyyy....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO any poop update today? lol Oh man Ivy and earl are going to be hating life..... or maybe you will!


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

Did everything come out OK?? :flush:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Wow! I'm so sorry for you Elvis... I've been in a similar situation before... my dogs used to love to eat stuff they didn't have any business eating, like the fuzz out of a toy, or string, or whatever they could get ahold of at the moment. It definitely can be frustrating. I sympathize with you.


----------

